# Slipped disc L3 recovery



## Daddy Pig (23 Oct 2017)

Four weeks since the pains started and two weeks in since my back went 'pop' and I did my first turbo session, which was brutal. 
I have had nerve issues going down my right quad and have very little strength in the leg which is typical of this injury.
My question is will I ever get my strength back? Or is it lost for good and I just have to build up a reconnection to the nerve?
I'm trying to stay positive but the continuing nerve pain and lack of strength is a PITA and starting to affect me psychologically with the lack of sleep. I managed a whole 300m walk before I had to stop this morning! Getting better but it seems so slow.


----------



## slowmotion (23 Oct 2017)

I had a badly herniated disc 20 years ago. It may well have been L3 but I can't remember. It was certainly near there. It started as general lower back pain after I did some careless lifting at work and didn't keep my back straight. After a while, it developed into agonising stabs of pain whenever I twisted my upper body, even slightly. I also developed a dropped foot as the disc put pressure on my sciatic nerve. I went to an osteopath who lightened my wallet but didn't seem to be doing much good. My GP referred me to the physiotherapy department at Charing Cross for weekly sessions on a traction bed to stretch my spine. I was also sent to see a consultant. It turned out to be a surgeon who was keen to operate. He got quite miffed when I told him that I would rather see how further physiotherapy would work. The physiotherapists also made me do all manner of leg and back exercises both in the hospital and at home. Over the course of a few months things slowly improved until I was entirely pain free and I have been absolutely fine ever since. I think I have been very lucky. You are right, back pain is bad for morale because you are constantly anticipating severe pain at any moment. That wears you down. Every back problem is different but, for me, physiotherapy worked miracles. I wish you the very best of luck.


----------



## Daddy Pig (23 Oct 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I had a badly herniated disc 20 years ago. It may well have been L3 but I can't remember. It was certainly near there. It started as general lower back pain after I did some careless lifting at work and didn't keep my back straight. After a while, it developed into agonising stabs of pain whenever I twisted my upper body, even slightly. I also developed a dropped foot as the disc put pressure on my sciatic nerve. I went to an osteopath who lightened my wallet but didn't seem to be doing much good. My GP referred me to the physiotherapy department at Charing Cross for weekly sessions on a traction bed to stretch my spine. I was also sent to see a consultant. It turned out to be a surgeon who was keen to operate. He got quite miffed when I told him that I would rather see how further physiotherapy would work. The physiotherapists also made me do all manner of leg and back exercises both in the hospital and at home. Over the course of a few months things slowly improved until I was entirely pain free and I have been absolutely fine ever since. I think I have been very lucky. You are right, back pain is bad for morale because you are constantly anticipating severe pain at any moment. That wears you down. Every back problem is different but, for me, physiotherapy worked miracles. I wish you the very best of luck.


Thanks. Things are getting better; they couldn't get much worse - I went to A&E it was so acute and the only pain killer that worked was morphine. Unfortunately they reckon I was overly sensitive (after waking in resus!)
The physio is keen I use the bike trainer but it was really demoralizing! At least the nerve pills I have are also antidepressants! 
It's good to know that it does get better. I just have to get my head into the fact that it may take until Xmas to feel pain free...


----------



## slowmotion (23 Oct 2017)

I'm no expert but I would follow to the letter anything that the physio advises. It does take time but, with luck, you will get there in the end.


----------



## vickster (23 Oct 2017)

I did L3/4 about 25 years ago and had to have surgery as there was risk of paralysis according to the surgeon. My left calf and behind knee are still weirdly numb. I doubt that’ll change now and really only bothers me when I shave my leg or have a sports massage 

I’ve had few issues since but I do tend to panic if I have any sort of major spasm and see the Physio asap. Like a few weeks when I bent forwards from the waist to put something on a table and it just pinged! Ouch! It had been grumbling a while before then mostly at night which considering how much pain medication I take for other joint issues is a bit concerning

I’ve had no imaging since the op and frankly while I can still stand upright, I don’t want to know what it looks like!

Although the op worked for me, 3 months of excruciating sciatica gone, I would exhaust all other options first!


----------



## Daddy Pig (23 Oct 2017)

vickster said:


> I did L3/4 about 25 years ago and had to have surgery as there was risk of paralysis according to the surgeon. My left calf and behind knee are still weirdly numb. I doubt that’ll change now and really only bothers me when I shave my leg or have a sports massage
> 
> I’ve had few issues since but I do tend to panic if I have any sort of major spasm and see the Physio asap. Like a few weeks when I bent forwards from the waist to put something on a table and it just pinged! Ouch! It had been grumbling a while before then mostly at night which considering how much pain medication I take for other joint issues is a bit concerning
> 
> I’ve had no imaging since the op and frankly while I can still stand upright, I don’t want to know what it looks like!


Interesting that you also got the feeling of it grumbling some time before it pinged. Same as me.. except i stood up from a chair and the pain went up and up.


----------



## vickster (23 Oct 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Interesting that you also got the feeling of it grumbling some time before it pinged. Same as me.. except i stood up from a chair and the pain went up and up.


Physio said that’s quite common. I’ll always have a weakness, no running, jumping, long walks or standing around especially on uneven ground irritate it. I have a weak core and would probably benefit holistically from Pilates but despite rheumatologist nagging I’m too lazy and disinterested in much other than cycling


----------



## Daddy Pig (23 Oct 2017)

vickster said:


> Physio said that’s quite common. I’ll always have a weakness, no running, jumping, long walks or standing around especially on uneven ground irritate it. I have a weak core and would probably benefit holistically from Pilates but despite rheumatologist nagging I’m too lazy and disinterested in much other than cycling


My SIL had a bad back and Pilates helped cure her. Problem is finding a course in the sticks of Devon!


----------



## JtB (23 Oct 2017)

I had a prolapsed disc last year and it was the most agonising thing ever. I was off work for 3 months and in the end I had an epidural into the spine. Throughout my 3 month recovery, walking was the king of exercises. Initially I couldn’t even get from the bed from the bathroom, but I started building up short walks around the house, then around the garden, then to the end of the road. After the epidural I started some general core strength exercises which I still need to do and then throughout the winter I worked out on the Turbo trainer. By the time spring arrived I’d recovered my previous fitness and put back the kgs I’d lost due to muscle wastage.

Two weeks since your back went ‘pop’ is still early days and I see no reason why you should not recover your previous fitness. Psychologically I found it tough going from 40 mile bike rides one moment to not even being able to walk down the stairs the next moment, and after 3 months on Tramadol / Naproxen, I found it a bit of a challenge coming of them, but with patience I made it and so will you.


----------



## vickster (23 Oct 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> My SIL had a bad back and Pilates helped cure her. Problem is finding a course in the sticks of Devon!


Maybe the Physio can give you a home programme once the backpain isn’t acute

Tends to be my SIJ and muscles around that flare rather than a disc (well that one got removed or at least partially)


----------



## roadrash (23 Oct 2017)

L4/L5 for me , my story here,..

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/there-is-light-at-the-end-of-the-tunnel.164232/#navigation

and still ongoing, make sure you do whatever physio tells you


----------



## vickster (23 Oct 2017)

I never really did any Physio back then. The GP (uni health centre) was so crap that when I finally saw the surgeon 3 months later (a family friend incidentally) it was an emergency.

His wife was a Physio and did assess me. Basically after the op, I didn’t do anything much for 3 months and then being young, kind of just got on with life albeit with a 6 inch scar!


----------



## Daddy Pig (23 Oct 2017)

JtB said:


> I had a prolapsed disc last year and it was the most agonising thing ever. I was off work for 3 months and in the end I had an epidural into the spine. Throughout my 3 month recovery, walking was the king of exercises. Initially I couldn’t even get from the bed from the bathroom, but I started building up short walks around the house, then around the garden, then to the end of the road. After the epidural I started some general core strength exercises which I still need to do and then throughout the winter I worked out on the Turbo trainer. By the time spring arrived I’d recovered my previous fitness and put back the kgs I’d lost due to muscle wastage.
> 
> Two weeks since your back went ‘pop’ is still early days and I see no reason why you should not recover your previous fitness. Psychologically I found it tough going from 40 mile bike rides one moment to not even being able to walk down the stairs the next moment, and after 3 months on Tramadol / Naproxen, I found it a bit of a challenge coming of them, but with patience I made it and so will you.


I remember those first few days... I could hardly walk two steps and have to stop with the burning in my right quad...


----------



## Ajax Bay (23 Oct 2017)

My experience: L4/L5 for me, aggravated and initiated during a really lovely run on the Dorset Coast (H(urt) Day). Bad _sciatica_, pain controlled by pain killer drugs which I needed for 3 weeks - in particular (see OP) allowed me to get some sleep.
Doctor/MRI and limited physio, and more physio and no running (or cycling) for 11 weeks, and then slowly back into running, continuing with the exercises from the physio. The sciatica slowly retreated up my leg to my lower back and then went. Back to good running speed 6 months after H Day and British (age group (M50)) Orienteering Champion a month after that. Has not come back to trouble me since but I am careful about activities that might place particular stress on my back. Doesn't stop me riding very long distances, though.


JtB said:


> Two weeks since your back went ‘pop’ is still early days


So my message to the OP is to take it easy to start with, probably easier than you want to / are doing according to your OP, and then get back into it slowly (taking medical advice). Otherwise there's a danger of aggravating the tissues which need to heal, and you'll take longer to get back to full fitness. But you can get back there, with hard work. Need to be confident in your physio, and that she/he understands your sporting/physical values and what you seek to achieve.


roadrash said:


> do whatever physio tells you


----------



## Daddy Pig (23 Oct 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> My experience: L4/L5 for me, aggravated and initiated during a really lovely run on the Dorset Coast (H(urt) Day). Bad _sciatica_, pain controlled by pain killer drugs which I needed for 3 weeks - in particular (see OP) allowed me to get some sleep.
> Doctor/MRI and limited physio, and more physio and no running (or cycling) for 11 weeks, and then slowly back into running, continuing with the exercises from the physio. The sciatica slowly retreated up my leg to my lower back and then went. Back to good running speed 6 months after H Day and British (age group (M50)) Orienteering Champion a month after that. Has not come back to trouble me since but I am careful about activities that might place particular stress on my back. Doesn't stop me riding very long distances, though.
> 
> So my message to the OP is to take it easy to start with, probably easier than you want to / are doing according to your OP, and then get back into it slowly (taking medical advice). Otherwise there's a danger of aggravating the tissues which need to heal, and you'll take longer to get back to full fitness. But you can get back there, with hard work. Need to be confident in your physio, and that she/he understands your sporting/physical values and what you seek to achieve.


Tackling the pain with anti inflammatory pills, codeine and a pint of beer... 2 hours until my nerve pills and I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Milkfloat (23 Oct 2017)

L4/L5 here, I had a thread on it somewhere. Basically, proper pain for 9 months, thousands spent on experimental treatment involving a rack, but ended up with the surgery I was trying to avoid. During my pain found cycling pain free, leg balance went to about 65-35 and I wondered if I would ever recover. Not too long after surgery I was back to pretty much 50-50. I still get warning nerve pains in my left leg if I do silly things or don’t cycle enough. I did my first ever 10k run tonight and so far both calves hurt equally 

I surprised myself with how much pain I was willing to endure over the 9 months until surgery. I twisted my body into a very unnatural position and used to come home from work in tears and lie on the floor all evening. When I woke up from surgery pain free, I realised in how much pain I had actually been in. My advice, you don’t have to live with the pain, don’t try and be a hero and do what the physio’s, sports therapists, chiro’s and consultants say. My GP was a disgrace, but when I saw people who knew their stuff things got moving along. I avoided surgery for too long, until the consultant said that I absolutely had to have it done. He was right.


----------



## Daddy Pig (23 Oct 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> L4/L5 here, I had a thread on it somewhere. Basically, proper pain for 9 months, thousands spent on experimental treatment involving a rack, but ended up with the surgery I was trying to avoid. During my pain found cycling pain free, leg balance went to about 65-35 and I wondered if I would ever recover. Not too long after surgery I was back to pretty much 50-50. I still get warning nerve pains in my left leg if I do silly things or don’t cycle enough. I did my first ever 10k run tonight and so far both calves hurt equally
> 
> I surprised myself with how much pain I was willing to endure over the 9 months until surgery. I twisted my body into a very unnatural position and used to come home from work in tears and lie on the floor all evening. When I woke up from surgery pain free, I realised in how much pain I had actually been in. My advice, you don’t have to live with the pain, don’t try and be a hero and do what the physio’s, sports therapists, chiro’s and consultants say. My GP was a disgrace, but when I saw people who knew their stuff things got moving along. I avoided surgery for too long, until the consultant said that I absolutely had to have it done. He was right.


I guess it's also the damage I'm doing to the rest of my body by walking awkwardly. My right knee hurts only since I've been trying to get around more... Pilates DVD on the Xmas list...


----------



## Daddy Pig (23 Oct 2017)

Thanks for the support.. it's going to be a long journey I guess...


----------



## pawl (23 Oct 2017)

I also had an L3 hernated disc back in 1984 ,they didn’t do scans back then.Had a milligram dye injeted into the spinal column,showed up on the screen which disc was affected.At the time surgery tende to be a last resort.

I was advised by college who was a charge nurse to avoid surgery as at that it could leave me with some disability and to see an oesteopath.On leaving hospital I was given an epldural injection which did help.

On discharge I booked an appointment with the Oestepath.Six treatments and I was up and running.
I did have to go back to have further manipulation.I was about 44when all this occurred 


since that time I haven’t touch wood not had any real problems.A physio advised me to be carful with posture,do core strengthening exercises and use walking poles when out hill walking and to lift correctly.

At 76 the only real symptoms of previous back problems are caused by bending over to long perhaps when gardening decorating etc.The only real residue is numbness to the out side of the right foot.I don’t know how old you are but keeping a stronger core as possible,stay supple.Dont sit/stand for to long.As you get older take more time/ rest over jobs that may stress your lower back.It can be a good excuse to get someone to do the job for you.Just mocking. 

I usually manage to cycle on average a week split into manageable chunks. Cold and damp can cause a few problems but sensible clothing helps to ward off the aches.


----------



## vickster (23 Oct 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Thanks for the support.. it's going to be a long journey I guess...


Can you use a pair of crutches properly to get around?


----------



## Milkfloat (23 Oct 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Thanks for the support.. it's going to be a long journey I guess...





vickster said:


> Can you use a pair of crutches properly to get around?



If the journey is that long, maybe a car or train would be better


----------



## pawl (23 Oct 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> I guess it's also the damage I'm doing to the rest of my body by walking awkwardly. My right knee hurts only since I've been trying to get around more... Pilates DVD on the Xmas list...




Just had a thought try walking poles.Get the shop to show you how to use them..Some people set them to high or to low.it is suprising how much pressure they take off the knees and lower back even on flat surfaces.


----------



## vickster (23 Oct 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> If the journey is that long, maybe a car or train would be better


I was told to avoid sitting in cars for the time after my surgery. I was ferried from Harrogate to London lying across the back seat! My dad had a jag back then so it was a plusher ride than some


----------



## Daddy Pig (23 Oct 2017)

vickster said:


> Can you use a pair of crutches properly to get around?


They gave me only one! My threenager daughter stole it and rode off with it upstairs!


----------



## vickster (23 Oct 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> They gave me only one! My threenager daughter stole it and rode off with it upstairs!


Buy a pair? Not surprised you are struggling with other pains with just one!


----------



## Daddy Pig (23 Oct 2017)

pawl said:


> Just had a thought try walking poles.Get the shop to show you how to use them..Some people set them to high or to low.it is suprising how much pressure they take off the knees and lower back even on flat surfaces.


I've got a decent set of leki poles from my mountaineering days.... I only tend to use them when off o the moor but it's a good call though. Maybe I'll put them in the car for emergency.


----------



## Daddy Pig (23 Oct 2017)

vickster said:


> Buy a pair? Not surprised you are struggling with other pains with just one!


Nhs cutbacks!


----------



## vickster (23 Oct 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Nah cutbacks!


£20 probably. Try your local mobility supplier or Amazon


----------



## Daddy Pig (23 Oct 2017)

vickster said:


> I was told to avoid sitting in cars for the time after my surgery. I was ferried from Harrogate to London lying across the back seat! My dad had a jag back then so it was a plusher ride than some


I had a 9.5 hours of driving the day before the pains started. My threenager also jumped on my back which probably didn't help!


----------



## vickster (23 Oct 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> I had a 9.5 hours of driving the day before the pains started. My threenager also jumped on my back which probably didn't help!


Sell the vile child to the slave trade, and buy gold plated crutches (and private healthcare)


----------



## Daddy Pig (23 Oct 2017)

vickster said:


> £20 probably. Try your local mobility supplier or Amazon


Sorry, meant NHS but these autocorrects!


----------



## vickster (23 Oct 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Sorry, meant NHS but these autocorrects!


Yes, you can buy your own pair of crutches for little outlay


----------



## Daddy Pig (23 Oct 2017)

vickster said:


> Sell the vile child to the slave trade, and buy gold plated crutches (and private healthcare)


Unfortunately I thought i had been enrolled into Bupa by my company (for free) but there is a form that I have never received that I was supposed to fill in...


----------



## vickster (23 Oct 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Unfortunately I thought i had been enrolled into Bupa by my company (for free) but there is a form that I have never received that I was supposed to fill in...


Shame. Wouldn't be free per se, it's a taxable benefit (and some policies have an excess) but that's a moot point now


----------



## Daddy Pig (23 Oct 2017)

vickster said:


> Shame. Wouldn't be free per se, it's a taxable benefit, but that's a moot point now


Yeah it sure is a BIC but one that would have been very useful.


----------



## vickster (23 Oct 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Yeah it sure is a BIC but one that would have been very useful.


Chase the form, you might be covered depending on the policy wording on pre existing conditions


----------



## Daddy Pig (23 Oct 2017)

vickster said:


> Chase the form, you might be covered depending on the policy wording on pre existing conditions


Unfortunately I don't think so by the looks of what I've seen


----------



## Ajax Bay (23 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 5010790, member: 9609"]30k on the bike since the disaster 9 years ago, capable of hard manual graft and as pain free as anyone else. (back can still give me a bit of jip from time to time, but that happens with about everyone.[/QUOTE]


pawl said:


> back problems are caused by bending over to long perhaps when gardening decorating etc.


Just file this one away for when you are better, OP: cycling will be fine (in fact recommended and therapeutic) but you must recognise that gardening and decorating and any other DIY you don't want to do, needs to be avoided. This limitation on what you can safely do (especially the gardening) needs to be shared with interested (and hopefully sympathetic) parties.


----------



## hoopdriver (5 Nov 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Four weeks since the pains started and two weeks in since my back went 'pop' and I did my first turbo session, which was brutal.
> I have had nerve issues going down my right quad and have very little strength in the leg which is typical of this injury.
> My question is will I ever get my strength back? Or is it lost for good and I just have to build up a reconnection to the nerve?
> I'm trying to stay positive but the continuing nerve pain and lack of strength is a PITA and starting to affect me psychologically with the lack of sleep. I managed a whole 300m walk before I had to stop this morning! Getting better but it seems so slow.


I had a very badly ruptured - not merely herniated - disc early 15 years ago (L4/5) and required emergency surgery. I could not walk or even flex my ankles. It was very scary. My surgeon at the time, a well-known spinal specialist, said he had never seen such a massive rupture and he had done over 5000 operations in the course of his career. I make this point to emphasise that this was quite a seriously messed up disc problem and hopefully put what followed into happy perspective. The physio at the hospital was negative about my prospects of ever doing any meaningful cycling again - "I suppose you could ride to the shops, if you really wanted to", I remember her saying with a shrug, adding "but why would you want to?"

Not surprisingly I was quite depressed by this. Fortunately a young South African doctor happened to overhear her and after she left, and he could be discrete, he came overland said not to believe a word of what she had just said. He said that he had been badly injured in a rugby accident a few years earlier and although he could never play rugby again he had taken up cycling and was racing at a reasonably high level. I took his words to heart and worked very, very hard at rehab and about 18 months later did my first post-op century ride with plenty of hills. In the years since I have gone back to riding same as I always have - touring in the Brecon Beacons and Snowdonia, riding up The Struggle to Kirkstone Pass in the Lakes District and ridden many thousands of miles on the hills around Sussex. No worries at all. You'll be fine. Just take it sensibly and be patient and dedicated. You'll get there.


----------

